
France had Covid-19 in November, hospital says after analysis of chest scans - ASVVVAD
https://www.scmp.com/news/china/society/article/3083599/france-had-covid-19-november-hospital-says-after-analysis-chest
======
giardini
_One f###ing chest x-ray in France?! Anyone heard of "false positive_? Jeez!

Likely more CCP propaganda to deflect tagging China as the source of Covid-19:

\- a Chinese writer from Hong Kong,

\- a publisher recently purchased by Alibaba, supportive of the CCP.

Given another year's time, CCP propaganda will have us all believing that
China saved the world from "Covid-19" and that it first flew out of a
Frenchman's ass after he ate too much green cheese.

"Covid-19" came from mainland China; it is properly called the "Chinese flu"
or the "Wufan flu" and the Chinese _own_ it; calling it "Covid-19" is a fool's
errand.

